# Излечим ли сколиоз?



## Екатерина96 (29 Ноя 2010)

Излечим ли сколиоз и при какой степени?


----------



## kobi (30 Ноя 2010)

Что конкретно Вас интересует? Возраст, снимки. aiwan


----------

